# Mangoletsi manifold vs Extrudabody and others...



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, I am a noob regarding carbs and while I have done some reading and research for my furure project (MK1 Golf 1.6 8V GTI on twin 40s), I would like to hear the more experience people here about what manifold to choose...

So, anyone have experience or general opinion regarding the "*Mangoletsi*" inlet manifold for the 8V VW when mounting twin 40s Webers DCOEs or twin 40s DellOrto DHLAs?

Like here: http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/Motor...o_Fit_Twin_Sidedraught_Carburettors/1880/5188

My alternative would be the "*Extrudabody*" non x-flow manifold, as seen here:
http://www.extrudabody.com/servlet/the-300/M-dsh-009-Manifold-VW-8V/Detail

Any other options/brands available?

Thanks in advance
-Nick


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## vwgroundpilot (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just going to use the Redline/Weber kit for my 1.8L 8V counterflow with the included manifold:

http://www.piercemanifolds.com/Weber_Carbs_volkswagen_p/k407.htm

I believe this is the manifold:
http://www.jameng.com/products/index.phtml?section=11









Also available here:
http://www.piercemanifolds.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=99004.842


----------



## SKULLNICK (Oct 26, 2002)

Rowland


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

http://www.dbilas-dynamic.de/


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies :thumbup: :beer:

I ended up buying a Rowland manifold, since I did read some not so good reviews about the Mangoletsi ones...




SKULLNICK said:


> Rowland


Yep, I just realised that Extrudabody's manifold is actually a Rowland one 




antichristonwheels said:


> http://www.dbilas-dynamic.de/


 I would love one of those - they look really nice/well made... But a bit expensive for my budget build.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Thanks for all the replies :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> I ended up buying a Rowland manifold, since I did read* some not so good reviews about the Mangoletsi* ones...
> 
> .


wow, somebody actually makes a worse manifold than rowland? 


oh wait you said you bought one....nevermind. :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

wantacad said:


> wow, somebody actually makes a worse manifold than rowland?
> 
> 
> oh wait you said you bought one....nevermind. :laugh:


For real? Why would you say the Rowland manifold is bad?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> For real? Why would you say the Rowland manifold is bad?


Not sure about the counterflow ones but for crossflow and 16v I've heard stories about them being ill fitting.

The x-flow one I had for a short time would have needed a littled extra work to fit properly.



if you dig around vortex you should come across a few rowland threads.


----------



## vwgroundpilot (Mar 7, 2004)

Dumb question: is there something wrong with the manifold that comes in the Redline/Weber K407 kit? Anybody know who manufactures it? Problems with fitment or structural failures?


----------

